# Natural flea RX? Listerine? Lysol?



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

For the first time ever, Cedar has fleas. I think I've heard that you can use either diluted listerine or lysol on dogs to kill fleas - anyone know more?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We use diatomaceous earth on the yards, and the Springtime Bug Off garlic for the dogs. It takes time to build up in their system though. Since you are having the problem NOW, you might want to wash him real good ( regular shampoo) and let the suds sit on him for a while (5-10 min). They WILL drown. However, to completely rid yourself of them, you may have to use one of the topicals oral meds (?.... don't know anything about them). Also, a flea collar in the bag of your vacuum will help with what is hiding on the floors.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd hold off on the Lysol, not a good idea. Listerine is great topically on scrapes, cuts, hot spots, etc. but I haven't heard anything about it's flea killing properties...
Good old blue Dawn dishwashing liquid is a good first line soap and will kill most of the fleas on the dog, if not all. But it won't kill the eggs. 
Rinse, rinse, rinse to avoid skin irritation.
Then there's the issue of fleas/eggs in bedding, carpets etc...which will only keep the cycle going

Or head out to the petstore and try the Adam's Flea shampoo. Are you interested in using a monthly preventative or trying to stay as chemical free as possible?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Not sure if you're trying to stay chemical free, but frontline plus works quite well.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Bock said:


> Not sure if you're trying to stay chemical free, but frontline plus works quite well.


Trying to stay as chemical free as possible, but may have to give in.

Silly me, had him on the Springtime garlic, but have slacked off recently :doh::doh::doh: - will start him again tonight - bathe in Dawn tomorrow - thanks, EVERYONE, for the feedback!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you just want to kill the fleas without putting a month-long effective chemical in their system, try Capstar pills. They will kill all fleas on the dog within 20 minutes, but it only lasts for 24 hours so its in and out of their system quickly.

I would also treat your yard with diatomaceous earth like Betty suggested. Also there are some products you can find online that you spray your yard with (connected to a water hose) that use orange peel, etc which is supposedly natural bug repellant. 

We also use Bug Off Garlic in my house!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> If you just want to kill the fleas without putting a month-long effective chemical in their system, try Capstar pills. They will kill all fleas on the dog within 20 minutes, but it only lasts for 24 hours so its in and out of their system quickly.
> 
> I would also treat your yard with diatomaceous earth like Betty suggested. Also there are some products you can find online that you spray your yard with (connected to a water hose) that use orange peel, etc which is supposedly natural bug repellant.
> 
> We also use Bug Off Garlic in my house!


Thanks!
where does one find diatomaceous earth? And the Capstar pills? (the pills might be good until the garlic starts to do its job again)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Fidele said:


> Thanks!
> where does one find diatomaceous earth? And the Capstar pills? (the pills might be good until the garlic starts to do its job again)



I buy Capstar either at Petco/Petsmart or at the vet. You can find it cheapest online, but since you want to get rid of the fleas NOW I'd suggest just going and picking up a box locally, and then you'll have some on hand if fleas pop up again in the future.


For the Diatomaceous Earth:
http://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Good ideas, everyone. I use the diatomaceous earth on my pets' bodies.
I have some questions about using it outside. 
I have mulched, leaf covered ground everywhere it isn't grass. If I sprinkle it around, it would get caught on leaves and mulch. So, it wouldn't work, right?
Once it rains, does it work anymore?
How much is needed outside?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/herbal/msg0815493530799.html

I think any good shampoo (with lots of lather) will get rid of most of the fleas, and if you dilute the shampoo with cooled peppermint tea and add some eucalyptus...

Lana


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

So many good suggestions! THANK YOU! I'll keep checking back in case someone else thinks of another good tip.


----------

